# Ejari Certificate | Owner Information not added



## omrgul (Oct 24, 2012)

Dear All,

I visited a typing center in Bin Sougat for ejari registration. While filling out the details of the property, the owner information was not automatically populated.

The typist said that I need to go to the Land Department in Deira for that. Has someone else experienced the same issue.

Which documents will I be needing for adding the owner information. Property registration details matches with the affection plan handed over to me.

Thanks.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

omrgul said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I visited a typing center in Bin Sougat for ejari registration. While filling out the details of the property, the owner information was not automatically populated.
> 
> ...


Maybe just take the passport copy of the owner along with the title deed copy? The details required are the name, passport number and nationality.


----------

